# My pumpkin king costume



## dudeamis (Jul 26, 2010)

Here's the mask I've been working on.





































I have more early steps on my phone, but lost my usb cord. Its a papermache/joint compound with lots of plaster of paris at the end for the texture. I don't think the photos quite do it justice because the texture really looks great.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Great work! That looks like a mask you could really wear all night.


----------



## dudeamis (Jul 26, 2010)

I inherited a couple of foam mattresses from my grandparents a while back when they moved, I've been re-purposing the foam for various things, mostly pull string hands, but I used a bit to pad the mask, its surprisingly comfy in there.


----------



## dudeamis (Jul 26, 2010)

Now the gloves... in progress














































the gloves from a 3 pack I was given a couple weeks back and the foam board is from the dollar store, these things will cost me like $2 total lol.


----------



## dudeamis (Jul 26, 2010)

have the "skeleton" done of the right hand, when I finish with the left I'm going to paint them similar to a pumpkin stem and add autumn colored vines.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Very nice work. The Pumpkin King is one of my favs!!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## JordanEDunston7789 (Oct 9, 2011)

Great work can't wait finished display.


----------



## dudeamis (Jul 26, 2010)

I love having a job that allows me to work on this for 7 or so hours a night lol. I'll be painting one glove while finishing up the other tonight. I also will work on a big cauldron and painting my faux candles. I've been distracted in the past, but I always come back to what I love, prop making.


----------



## hoodoo (Oct 13, 2011)

I have always wanted to do something like this. Maybe one day I will get brave enough to actually try my hand at paper mache.


----------



## dudeamis (Jul 26, 2010)

its really easy hoodoo. I've been using a 2-1 water to white glue mix and its been working well. After I paper mache I used a mix of white glue and plaster for the texture on the shell.


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome costumes by all!


----------

